# How to meditate on scripture?



## Jash Comstock (Apr 6, 2012)

I am looking to strengthen the spiritual discipline of scripture meditation in my life, but I don't know exactly how to go about it. Do you have any tips or suggestions on how to meditate on scripture in a fruitful way?


----------



## Jack K (Apr 6, 2012)

I take notes. Writing out my thoughts on a passage helps me stay focused on it.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Meditate means to contemplate (deeply).

One way is to read slowly, carefully with a right attitude (faith), expecting the Holy Spirit to illuminate your understanding.

Pray before you read that God will help you understand and follow what His Word that you are about to read, says.

Stop and think about it after you have read it.

Memorize parts of it and ask God even to help you do that.

One way (and there are many ways) is to rise up early when it is quiet and you are not distracted, and carefully read the Word of God, anticipating God will make it clear to you.


----------



## JP Wallace (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's a wee booklet by Joel Beeke on the subject which will be a good starting point.

http://segonku.unl.edu/~agant/BeekeMeditation.pdf

Then look for Joseph Hall's Art of Meditation (google books?)


----------



## Wayne (Apr 6, 2012)

And the larger, most excellent site that houses that booklet:

"Beating a Path to Heaven": English Puritan Meditation in the Seventeenth Century


----------

